
justin.tv on the Today Show - RyanGWU82
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6E2-osqW6Vs
======
sri
I saw it on NBC. The attitude of the anchor was "Oh, you are on camera 24/7 --
that's crazy -- and people are actually watching it -- you go to the bathroom,
shower on camera -- that's crazy."

And the always cheap "You're probably getting more dates now..." and at the
end, "Keep your shirt on, buddy" (in a mocking way).

It was pretty silly. I thought Justin could've answered a little better -- he
should have compared Justin.tv to the reality TV shows. When Survivor (the 1st
big reality TV show) came out, it was crazy popular and of course the pundits
were like, "Its all a fad...", blah, blah, blah. But of course, they were all
wrong.

Like that, Justin should have marketed Justin.tv as the next generation in
Reality TV, which couldn't happen on TV because of technology constraints --
it could only happen on the Net. And compare himself to the creator of
Survivor, to give the public an image of the pioneer that he is and what he
could accomplish....

just my (cents 2)

------
jsjenkins168
This is huge publicity. I am shocked so much has happened so fast for
Justin.tv.

Does anyone know much about the hardware they are using? I know Justin carries
a backpack everywhere, which I assume contains a laptop with a wireless
broadband card. Does anyone know what type of wireless network they use? They
stream a fairly high quality video image even when completely mobile.

~~~
danielha
4 EVDO cards on Sprint's network.

------
jadams
Wow, TV is stupid.

------
RyanGWU82
Not the best capture, but tres cool.

------
andreyf
Wow, what PR firm do you use?

~~~
danielha
It's all their personal handiwork. And I've gotta say, it's damn good work
these past couple weeks with all the coverage and mainstream publicity.

------
domp
Wow thats pretty amazing.

